# A hidden message



## cupotea (Jul 10, 2009)

I came across this:

A Hidden Message: The Gospel in Genesis - Chuck Missler - Koinonia House

Could anyone comment that if this makes sense?


----------



## Theognome (Jul 10, 2009)

duncan001 said:


> I came across this:
> 
> A Hidden Message: The Gospel in Genesis - Chuck Missler - Koinonia House
> 
> Could anyone comment that if this makes sense?



I read a bit of it, and glanced through the rest. Seemed like silliness to me and based on nonsense as opposed to sound exegesis.

If we define the Gospel as the promise of the Messiah (and many here do), the first presentation of the Gospel, though opaque, is in Genesis 3:15-



> And I will put enmity between you and the woman, and between your seed and her seed; He shall bruise your head, and you shall bruise His heel.



Here is where we find the first promise of the victory in Christ.

Theognome


----------



## Idelette (Jul 10, 2009)

Yes, I agree with Bill, that the first mention of the gospel is seen in Genesis 3:15. 

Also, this reminds me of Kabbalah and how they interpert codes and messages in the Scriptures, I would say this is just another form of mysticism more than anything!


----------



## Caroline (Jul 10, 2009)

Agree. People are always inclined to think they have stumbled upon something New and Exciting, like a code. (Does anybody remember the book _88 Reasons Why the Rapture Will Be in 1988_?) I think the Bible is pretty straight-forward in it's presentation of the gospel.


----------



## Rich Koster (Jul 10, 2009)

I believe this may be a form of "ear tickling". Give 'em something "new" to get 'em thinking, but not in the way God intended. Let's string the apostles names together and come up with something...... Nah, let's try to sell all of the books already in print.


----------



## Skyler (Jul 10, 2009)

Ooh, mysterious Bible Codes...

I tried once to prove that these "codes" could be found in any work of sufficient length, but I never quite got my program to work right on the ancient DOS platform I was using. Maybe I'll start again and see what comes of it.


----------



## Athaleyah (Jul 10, 2009)

Skyler said:


> Ooh, mysterious Bible Codes...
> 
> I tried once to prove that these "codes" could be found in any work of sufficient length, but I never quite got my program to work right on the ancient DOS platform I was using. Maybe I'll start again and see what comes of it.



Here is one refutation to the "codes." Assassinations foretold in Moby Dick. I remembered this site from years ago when the Bible codes were all the rage.


----------



## Michael Doyle (Jul 10, 2009)

You can find a lot of deep hidden messages and bible codes if you stay informed in the National Enquirer.  Just sayin


----------



## Rich Koster (Jul 10, 2009)

Michael Doyle said:


> You can find a lot of deep hidden messages and bible codes if you stay informed in the National Enquirer.  Just sayin



OH NO!!!! YOU MADE THE SECRET DECRYPTER PUBLIC KNOWLEDGE


----------



## Hebrew Student (Jul 10, 2009)

Hey Everyone!

Wow, I don't know what to say about this.

First of all, the author does not seem to be very competent. In the first place, the author has no training whatsoever in Hebrew. You can read his bio here. In fact, it was, apparently, none other than Hal Lindsay who convinced the author to go into writing. Now, I know of Hal Lindsay because I have some good friends and relatives who think he is the cat's meow. However, my own opinion on him is that he is extremely sloppy in his approach to the Bible, and does not interpret the Bible in the way he would any other text.

I can clearly see this in this article. First of all, some of the meanings of these names could have more than one meaning. For example, Enosh's name could mean "mortal," but it could also mean "human."

Also, the methodology is inconsistent. One could trace any family tree, and trace the meanings of the names, and come up with any kind of a sentence like this. No one would ever interpret any other geneology in this way. There certainly is a message of the geneology of Cain and Seth, but it is one of justice vs. mercy, not of a future Messiah.

Even his approach to Matthew 5 is not consistent with the context. Note what it says:

Matthew 5:18-19 "For truly I say to you, until heaven and earth pass away, not the smallest letter or stroke shall pass from the Law until all is accomplished. 19 "Whoever then annuls _*one of the least of these commandments*_, and teaches others to do the same, shall be called least in the kingdom of heaven; but whoever keeps and teaches them, he shall be called great in the kingdom of heaven.

Jesus is not talking about literal letters and strokes here. He is talking about commandments, and how the commandments of the law will not pass away until all is accomplished as the context makes plain.

Again, this is one of the main reasons I think that Hal Lindsay and those who follow his teachings are sloppy in their approach to the Bible. While I have no reason to believe that Hal Lindsay or the author of this article are somehow unsaved, I think that they are not careful when they approach the text of scripture.

God Bless,
Adam


----------

